# direct 3D



## micon1019 (Feb 22, 2008)

I am trying to install a game on my comp. the install was ok but when I try to run the game it says no hardware-accelerated direct 3D devices were found. check if your videocard driver is up to date and supports direct X 9.0 can you please let me know what I need to do. thanks


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

You need to install the latest drivers for your video card. If you're not sure what your video card is, then post your DXDiag report, and we'll direct you to the right place.

Click Start -> Run, and type 'dxdiag' (without quotes), and hit OK. 
If a dialog box comes up, click yes.
When the progress bar in the lower right corner of the program is done, click the 'Save All Information' button
Save the information to somewhere you'll remember (the desktop is the easiest choice).
Open the saved file, hit Ctrl+A (select all), and then Ctrl+C (copy).
Then, paste that information into your thread.


----------



## micon1019 (Feb 22, 2008)

System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 2/22/2008, 17:40:30
Machine name: MICHAEL
Operating System: Windows XP Professional (5.1, Build 2600) Service Pack 2 (2600.xpsp_sp2_gdr.070227-2254)
Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: Gateway 
System Model: CX2620 
BIOS: Rev 1.0 
Processor: Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.73GHz
Memory: 1022MB RAM
Page File: 555MB used, 1902MB available
Windows Dir: C:\WINDOWS
DirectX Version: DirectX 9.0c (4.09.0000.0904)
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
DxDiag Version: 5.03.2600.2180 32bit Unicode

------------
DxDiag Notes
------------
DirectX Files Tab: No problems found.
Display Tab 1: The system is using the generic video driver. Please install video driver provided by the hardware manufacturer. Direct3D functionality not available. You should verify that the driver is a final version from the hardware manufacturer.
Sound Tab 1: No problems found.
Music Tab: No problems found.
Input Tab: No problems found.
Network Tab: No problems found.

--------------------
DirectX Debug Levels
--------------------
Direct3D: 0/4 (n/a)
DirectDraw: 0/4 (retail)
DirectInput: 0/5 (n/a)
DirectMusic: 0/5 (n/a)
DirectPlay: 0/9 (retail)
DirectSound: 0/5 (retail)
DirectShow: 0/6 (retail)

---------------
Display Devices
---------------
Card name: 
Manufacturer: 
Chip type: 
DAC type: 
Device Key: Enum\
Display Memory: n/a
Current Mode: 1024 x 768 (32 bit) (1Hz)
Monitor: 
Monitor Max Res: 
Driver Name: vga.dll
Driver Version: 5.01.2600.0000 (English)
DDI Version: unknown
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Driver Date/Size: 8/4/2004 07:00:00, 9344 bytes
WHQL Logo'd: Yes
WHQL Date Stamp: n/a
VDD: n/a
Mini VDD: vga.sys
Mini VDD Date: 8/4/2004 07:00:00, 20992 bytes
Device Identifier: {D7B70EE0-4340-11CF-B063-282AAEC2C835}
Vendor ID: 0x0000
Device ID: 0x0000
SubSys ID: 0x00000000
Revision ID: 0x0000
Revision ID: 0x0000
Video Accel: 
Deinterlace Caps: n/a
Registry: OK
DDraw Status: Not Available
D3D Status: Not Available
AGP Status: Not Available
DDraw Test Result: Not run
D3D7 Test Result: Not run
D3D8 Test Result: Not run
D3D9 Test Result: Not run

-------------
Sound Devices
-------------
Description: Conexant AMC Audio
Default Sound Playback: Yes
Default Voice Playback: Yes
Hardware ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_266E&SUBSYS_0610107B&REV_04
Manufacturer ID: 1
Product ID: 100
Type: WDM
Driver Name: camc6aud.sys
Driver Version: 6.14.0010.0590 (English)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
WHQL Logo'd: Yes
Date and Size: 6/17/2005 17:17:00, 38144 bytes
Other Files: 
Driver Provider: Conexant
HW Accel Level: Full
Cap Flags: 0xF5F
Min/Max Sample Rate: 8000, 48000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 12, 11
Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
HW Memory: 0
Voice Management: No
EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No
Registry: OK
Sound Test Result: Not run

---------------------
Sound Capture Devices
---------------------
Description: Conexant AMC Audio
Default Sound Capture: Yes
Default Voice Capture: Yes
Driver Name: camc6aud.sys
Driver Version: 6.14.0010.0590 (English)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Date and Size: 6/17/2005 17:17:00, 38144 bytes
Cap Flags: 0x41
Format Flags: 0xFFF

-----------
DirectMusic
-----------
DLS Path: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\drivers\GM.DLS
DLS Version: 1.00.0016.0002
Acceleration: n/a
Ports: Microsoft Synthesizer, Software (Not Kernel Mode), Output, DLS, Internal, Default Port
Conexant AMC Audio, Software (Kernel Mode), Output, DLS, Internal
Microsoft MIDI Mapper [Emulated], Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Output, No DLS, Internal
Microsoft GS Wavetable SW Synth [Emulated], Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Output, No DLS, Internal
Registry: OK
Test Result: Not run

-------------------
DirectInput Devices
-------------------
Device Name: Mouse
Attached: 1
Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
FF Driver: n/a

Device Name: Keyboard
Attached: 1
Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
FF Driver: n/a

Device Name: FinePoint Innovations Tablet
Attached: 1
Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0x3429, 0x0000
FF Driver: n/a

Poll w/ Interrupt: No
Registry: OK

-----------
USB Devices
-----------
+ USB Root Hub
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x8086, 0x2658
| Matching Device ID: usb\root_hub
| Service: usbhub
| Driver: usbhub.sys, 8/4/2004 02:08:44, 57600 bytes
| Driver: usbd.sys, 8/4/2004 07:00:00, 4736 bytes

----------------
Gameport Devices
----------------

------------
PS/2 Devices
------------
+ Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard
| Matching Device ID: *pnp0303
| Service: i8042prt
| Driver: i8042prt.sys, 8/4/2004 07:00:00, 52736 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 8/4/2004 07:00:00, 24576 bytes
| 
+ HID Keyboard Device
| Matching Device ID: hid_device_system_keyboard
| Service: kbdhid
| Driver: kbdhid.sys, 8/4/2004 01:58:36, 14848 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 8/4/2004 07:00:00, 24576 bytes
| 
+ Terminal Server Keyboard Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_kbd
| Upper Filters: kbdclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: termdd.sys, 8/3/2004 20:01:08, 40840 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 8/4/2004 07:00:00, 24576 bytes
| 
+ Synaptics PS/2 Port TouchPad
| Matching Device ID: *syn0402
| Upper Filters: SynTP
| Service: i8042prt
| 
+ HID-compliant mouse
| Matching Device ID: hid_device_system_mouse
| Service: mouhid
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 8/3/2004 17:58:34, 23040 bytes
| Driver: mouhid.sys, 8/17/2001 16:48:00, 12160 bytes
| 
+ Terminal Server Mouse Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_mou
| Upper Filters: mouclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: termdd.sys, 8/3/2004 20:01:08, 40840 bytes
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 8/3/2004 17:58:34, 23040 bytes

----------------------------
DirectPlay Service Providers
----------------------------
DirectPlay8 Modem Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
DirectPlay8 Serial Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
DirectPlay8 IPX Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
DirectPlay8 TCP/IP Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
Internet TCP/IP Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpwsockx.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
IPX Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpwsockx.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
Modem Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpmodemx.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
Serial Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpmodemx.dll (5.03.2600.2180)

DirectPlay Voice Wizard Tests: Full Duplex: Not run, Half Duplex: Not run, Mic: Not run
DirectPlay Test Result: Not run
Registry: OK

-------------------
DirectPlay Adapters
-------------------
DirectPlay8 Modem Service Provider: AC97 Data Fax SoftModem with SmartCP
DirectPlay8 Serial Service Provider: COM3
DirectPlay8 TCP/IP Service Provider: Wireless Network Connection - IPv4 -

-----------------------
DirectPlay Voice Codecs
-----------------------
Voxware VR12 1.4kbit/s
Voxware SC06 6.4kbit/s
Voxware SC03 3.2kbit/s
MS-PCM 64 kbit/s
MS-ADPCM 32.8 kbit/s
Microsoft GSM 6.10 13 kbit/s
TrueSpeech(TM) 8.6 kbit/s

-------------------------
DirectPlay Lobbyable Apps
-------------------------

------------------------
Disk & DVD/CD-ROM Drives
------------------------
Drive: C:
Free Space: 99.5 GB
Total Space: 114.5 GB
File System: NTFS
Model: TOSHIBA MK1237GSX

Drive: D:
Model: HL-DT-ST DVD-RW GWA-4082N
Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 07:00:00, 49536 bytes

--------------
System Devices
--------------
Name: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_4220&SUBSYS_27018086&REV_05\4&1D3F0FBB&0&20F0
Driver: n/a

Name: Intel(R) 82801FB/FBM Ultra ATA Storage Controllers - 266F
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_266F&SUBSYS_0610107B&REV_04\3&B1BFB68&0&F9
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pciide.sys, 5.01.2600.0000 (English), 8/17/2001 16:51:52, 3328 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pciidex.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 01:59:42, 25088 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\atapi.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 01:59:44, 95360 bytes

Name: Conexant AC-Link Audio
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_266E&SUBSYS_0610107B&REV_04\3&B1BFB68&0&F2
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ksuser.dll, 5.03.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 03:56:44, 4096 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ksproxy.ax, 5.03.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 03:56:58, 130048 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\ks.sys, 5.03.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 02:15:22, 140928 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\drmk.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 02:08:00, 60288 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\portcls.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 02:15:50, 145792 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\stream.sys, 5.03.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 02:08:04, 48640 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\wdmaud.drv, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 03:56:58, 23552 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\camc6aud.sys, 6.14.0010.0590 (English), 6/17/2005 17:17:00, 38144 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\camc6hal.sys, 6.14.0010.0590 (English), 6/17/2005 17:17:48, 352000 bytes
Driver: C:\Program Files\CONEXANT\CNXT_AUDIO\HXFSetup.exe, 3.04.0004.0000 (English), 5/13/2005 12:40:16, 577536 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\CAUDINST.dll, 1.00.0000.0003 (English), 2/25/2005 14:56:14, 16437 bytes

Name: AC97 Data Fax SoftModem with SmartCP
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_266D&SUBSYS_0610107B&REV_04\3&B1BFB68&0&F3
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\DRIVERS\HSF_CNXT.sys, 7.22.0000.0000 (English), 1/25/2005 17:26:28, 703616 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\DRIVERS\HSFHWICH.sys, 7.22.0000.0000 (English), 1/25/2005 17:26:36, 207616 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\DRIVERS\HSF_DPV.sys, 7.22.0000.0000 (English), 1/25/2005 17:27:14, 1038208 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\DRIVERS\mdmxsdk.sys, 1.00.0002.0006 (English), 3/17/2004 14:04:14, 13059 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\DRIVERS\HSFProf.cty, 1/25/2005 11:15:48, 129045 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mdmxsdk.dll, 1.00.0002.0006 (English), 3/17/2004 14:00:32, 86016 bytes
Driver: C:\Program Files\CONEXANT\CNXT_MODEM_PCI_VEN_8086&DEV_266D&SUBSYS_0610107B\HXFSetup.exe, 3.04.0001.0000 (English), 3/8/2005 14:05:24, 569344 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\hsfci014.dll, 1.00.0000.0014 (English), 2/23/2005 17:02:10, 42858 bytes


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

For future reference, in case you need it, here is the driver download page for your laptop.

The link for your video drivers is here. Download and install them, and it should work.

Good luck!


----------



## tom6049 (Aug 6, 2007)

Good call, McTimson!

It's time for some video card drivers.



> ------------
> DxDiag Notes
> ------------
> Display Tab 1: The system is using the generic video driver. Please install video driver provided by the hardware manufacturer.
> *Direct3D functionality not available*. You should verify that the driver is a final version from the hardware manufacturer.


----------



## usernamekpb (Mar 16, 2008)

I think same problem.......please help me 

------------------
System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 3/16/2008, 08:53:03
Machine name: USER-A8A8799B4D
Operating System: Windows XP Professional (5.1, Build 2600) Service Pack 2 (2600.xpsp_sp2_qfe.070227-2300)
Language: English (Regional Setting: Malay)
System Manufacturer: P4i6G
System Model: P4i65G
BIOS: Default System BIOS
Processor: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.40GHz
Memory: 246MB RAM
Page File: 359MB used, 246MB available
Windows Dir: C:\WINDOWS
DirectX Version: DirectX 9.0c (4.09.0000.0904)
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
DxDiag Version: 5.03.2600.2180 32bit Unicode

------------
DxDiag Notes
------------
DirectX Files Tab: No problems found.
Display Tab 1: The system is using the generic video driver. Please install video driver provided by the hardware manufacturer. Direct3D functionality not available. You should verify that the driver is a final version from the hardware manufacturer.
Sound Tab 1: No problems found.
Sound Tab 2: No problems found.
Music Tab: No problems found.
Input Tab: No problems found.
Network Tab: No problems found.

--------------------
DirectX Debug Levels
--------------------
Direct3D: 0/4 (n/a)
DirectDraw: 0/4 (retail)
DirectInput: 0/5 (n/a)
DirectMusic: 0/5 (n/a)
DirectPlay: 0/9 (retail)
DirectSound: 0/5 (retail)
DirectShow: 0/6 (retail)

---------------
Display Devices
---------------
Card name: 
Manufacturer: 
Chip type: 
DAC type: 
Device Key: Enum\
Display Memory: n/a
Current Mode: 1280 x 1024 (32 bit) (1Hz)
Monitor: 
Monitor Max Res: 
Driver Name: vga.dll
Driver Version: 5.01.2600.0000 (Malay)
DDI Version: unknown
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Driver Date/Size: 8/4/2004 20:00:00, 9344 bytes
WHQL Logo'd: n/a
WHQL Date Stamp: n/a
VDD: n/a
Mini VDD: vga.sys
Mini VDD Date: 8/4/2004 20:00:00, 20992 bytes
Device Identifier: {D7B70EE0-4340-11CF-B063-282AAEC2C835}
Vendor ID: 0x0000
Device ID: 0x0000
SubSys ID: 0x00000000
Revision ID: 0x0000
Revision ID: 0x0000
Video Accel: 
Deinterlace Caps: n/a
Registry: OK
DDraw Status: Not Available
D3D Status: Not Available
AGP Status: Not Available
DDraw Test Result: Not run
D3D7 Test Result: Not run
D3D8 Test Result: Not run
D3D9 Test Result: Not run

-------------
Sound Devices
-------------
Description: C-Media Wave Device
Default Sound Playback: Yes
Default Voice Playback: Yes
Hardware ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24D5&SUBSYS_97611849&REV_02
Manufacturer ID: 1
Product ID: 100
Type: WDM
Driver Name: cmuda.sys
Driver Version: 5.12.0001.0051 (English)
Driver Attributes: Final Debug
WHQL Logo'd: n/a
Date and Size: 6/9/2006 22:58:22, 1373120 bytes
Other Files: 
Driver Provider: C-Media Inc.
HW Accel Level: Standard
Cap Flags: 0x0
Min/Max Sample Rate: 0, 0
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 0, 0
Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
HW Memory: 0
Voice Management: No
EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No
Registry: OK
Sound Test Result: Not run

Description: Modem #0 Line Playback (emulated)
Default Sound Playback: No
Default Voice Playback: No
Hardware ID: 
Manufacturer ID: 1
Product ID: 81
Type: Emulated
Driver Name: 
Driver Version: 
Driver Attributes: 
WHQL Logo'd: 
Date and Size: 
Other Files: 
Driver Provider: 
HW Accel Level: Full
Cap Flags: 0x0
Min/Max Sample Rate: 0, 0
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 0, 0
Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
HW Memory: 0
Voice Management: No
EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No
Registry: OK
Sound Test Result: Not run

---------------------
Sound Capture Devices
---------------------
Description: C-Media Wave Device
Default Sound Capture: Yes
Default Voice Capture: No
Driver Name: cmuda.sys
Driver Version: 5.12.0001.0051 (English)
Driver Attributes: Final Debug
Date and Size: 6/9/2006 22:58:22, 1373120 bytes
Cap Flags: 0x0
Format Flags: 0x0

Description: Modem #0 Line Record (emulated)
Default Sound Capture: No
Default Voice Capture: Yes
Driver Name: 
Driver Version: 
Driver Attributes: 
Date and Size: 
Cap Flags: 0x0
Format Flags: 0x0

-----------
DirectMusic
-----------
DLS Path: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\drivers\GM.DLS
DLS Version: 1.00.0016.0002
Acceleration: n/a
Ports: Microsoft Synthesizer, Software (Not Kernel Mode), Output, DLS, Internal, Default Port
C-Media Wave Device, Software (Kernel Mode), Output, DLS, Internal
Microsoft MIDI Mapper [Emulated], Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Output, No DLS, Internal
Microsoft GS Wavetable SW Synth [Emulated], Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Output, No DLS, Internal
Registry: OK
Test Result: Not run

-------------------
DirectInput Devices
-------------------
Device Name: Mouse
Attached: 1
Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
FF Driver: n/a

Device Name: Keyboard
Attached: 1
Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
FF Driver: n/a

Poll w/ Interrupt: No
Registry: OK

-----------
USB Devices
-----------
+ USB Root Hub
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x8086, 0x24D7
| Matching Device ID: usb\root_hub
| Service: usbhub
| Driver: usbhub.sys, 4/9/2007 04:27:40, 59392 bytes
| Driver: usbd.sys, 8/4/2004 20:00:00, 4736 bytes

----------------
Gameport Devices
----------------

------------
PS/2 Devices
------------
+ Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard
| Matching Device ID: *pnp0303
| Service: i8042prt
| Driver: i8042prt.sys, 8/4/2004 20:00:00, 52736 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 8/4/2004 20:00:00, 24576 bytes
| 
+ Terminal Server Keyboard Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_kbd
| Upper Filters: kbdclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: termdd.sys, 8/4/2004 01:01:08, 40840 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 8/4/2004 20:00:00, 24576 bytes
| 
+ Microsoft PS/2 Mouse
| Matching Device ID: *pnp0f03
| Service: i8042prt
| Driver: i8042prt.sys, 8/4/2004 20:00:00, 52736 bytes
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 5/30/2007 10:41:29, 23040 bytes
| 
+ Terminal Server Mouse Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_mou
| Upper Filters: mouclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: termdd.sys, 8/4/2004 01:01:08, 40840 bytes
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 5/30/2007 10:41:29, 23040 bytes

----------------------------
DirectPlay Service Providers
----------------------------
DirectPlay8 Modem Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
DirectPlay8 Serial Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
DirectPlay8 IPX Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
DirectPlay8 TCP/IP Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
Internet TCP/IP Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpwsockx.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
IPX Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpwsockx.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
Modem Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpmodemx.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
Serial Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpmodemx.dll (5.03.2600.2180)

DirectPlay Voice Wizard Tests: Full Duplex: Not run, Half Duplex: Not run, Mic: Not run
DirectPlay Test Result: Not run
Registry: OK

-------------------
DirectPlay Adapters
-------------------
DirectPlay8 Modem Service Provider: Smart Link 56K Voice Modem
DirectPlay8 Serial Service Provider: COM1
DirectPlay8 Serial Service Provider: COM3
DirectPlay8 TCP/IP Service Provider: Local Area Connection - IPv4 - 
DirectPlay8 TCP/IP Service Provider: streamyx - IPv4 -

-----------------------
DirectPlay Voice Codecs
-----------------------
Voxware VR12 1.4kbit/s
Voxware SC06 6.4kbit/s
Voxware SC03 3.2kbit/s
MS-PCM 64 kbit/s
MS-ADPCM 32.8 kbit/s
Microsoft GSM 6.10 13 kbit/s
TrueSpeech(TM) 8.6 kbit/s

-------------------------
DirectPlay Lobbyable Apps
-------------------------

------------------------
Disk & DVD/CD-ROM Drives
------------------------
Drive: C:
Free Space: 5.6 GB
Total Space: 19.0 GB
File System: NTFS
Model: ST340015A

Drive: D:
Free Space: 12.7 GB
Total Space: 15.0 GB
File System: NTFS
Model: ST340015A

Drive: E:
Model: SONY CD-RW CRX225E
Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (Malay), 8/4/2004 20:00:00, 49536 bytes

--------------
System Devices
--------------
Name: Intel(R) 82865G\PE\P Processor to I/O Controller - 2570
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2570&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_02\3&267A616A&0&00
Driver: n/a

Name: Intel(R) 82801EB USB Universal Host Controller - 24DE
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24DE&SUBSYS_24D01849&REV_02\3&267A616A&0&EB
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 5.01.2600.3020 (English), 10/23/2006 05:14:42, 20608 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.3020 (English), 10/23/2006 05:14:42, 143488 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 00:56:48, 74240 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.3114 (English), 4/9/2007 04:27:40, 59392 bytes

Name: Intel(R) 82801EB USB2 Enhanced Host Controller - 24DD
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24DD&SUBSYS_24D01849&REV_02\3&267A616A&0&EF
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbehci.sys, 5.01.2600.3020 (English), 5/30/2007 10:30:55, 30208 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.3020 (English), 10/23/2006 05:14:42, 143488 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 00:56:48, 74240 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.3114 (English), 4/9/2007 04:27:40, 59392 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\hccoin.dll, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 20:00:00, 7168 bytes

Name: Intel(R) 82801EB Ultra ATA Storage Controllers
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24DB&SUBSYS_24D01849&REV_02\3&267A616A&0&F9
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pciide.sys, 5.01.2600.0000 (English), 8/17/2001 13:51:52, 3328 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pciidex.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (Malay), 8/3/2004 22:59:42, 25088 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\atapi.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 22:59:44, 95360 bytes

Name: Intel(R) 82801EB USB Universal Host Controller - 24D7
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24D7&SUBSYS_24D01849&REV_02\3&267A616A&0&EA
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 5.01.2600.3020 (English), 10/23/2006 05:14:42, 20608 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.3020 (English), 10/23/2006 05:14:42, 143488 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 00:56:48, 74240 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.3114 (English), 4/9/2007 04:27:40, 59392 bytes

Name: C-Media AC97 Audio Device
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24D5&SUBSYS_97611849&REV_02\3&267A616A&0&FD
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ksuser.dll, 5.03.2600.2180 (Malay), 8/4/2004 00:56:44, 4096 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ksproxy.ax, 5.03.2600.2180 (Malay), 8/4/2004 00:56:58, 130048 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\ks.sys, 5.03.2600.2180 (Malay), 8/3/2004 23:15:22, 140928 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\drmk.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 23:08:00, 60288 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\portcls.sys, 5.01.2600.2950 (English), 7/12/2006 07:50:00, 146048 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\stream.sys, 5.03.2600.2790 (Malay), 11/4/2005 18:55:10, 48768 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\wdmaud.drv, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 00:56:58, 23552 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\cmuda.sys, 5.12.0001.0051 (English), 6/9/2006 22:58:22, 1373120 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\udaprop.dll, 1.00.0002.0002 (English), 4/24/2003 20:29:08, 32768 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\cmuda.dll, 5.12.0001.0165 (Chinese), 6/16/2006 01:03:48, 172032 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\cmirmdrv.dll, 2/19/2003 01:26:28, 28672 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\cmirmdrv.exe, 1.00.0000.0016 (English), 4/23/2004 22:02:10, 233472 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system\cmids3d.dll, 1.00.0000.0000 (Chinese), 4/29/2002 22:04:40, 917504 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system\cmicnfg.cpl, 1.00.0041.0025 (Chinese), 12/15/2005 20:46:48, 2834432 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system\SmWizard.exe, 1.00.0002.0003 (English), 2/17/2004 17:51:56, 1458176 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\a3d.dll, 4.12.0001.2008 (English), 11/23/2001 19:08:20, 712704 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\Audio3D.dll, 4.12.0001.2008 (English), 11/23/2001 19:08:20, 712704 bytes

Name: Intel(R) 82801EB USB Universal Host Controller - 24D4
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24D4&SUBSYS_24D01849&REV_02\3&267A616A&0&E9
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 5.01.2600.3020 (English), 10/23/2006 05:14:42, 20608 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.3020 (English), 10/23/2006 05:14:42, 143488 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 00:56:48, 74240 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.3114 (English), 4/9/2007 04:27:40, 59392 bytes

Name: Intel(R) 82801EB SMBus Controller - 24D3
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24D3&SUBSYS_24D01849&REV_02\3&267A616A&0&FB
Driver: n/a

Name: Intel(R) 82801EB USB Universal Host Controller - 24D2
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24D2&SUBSYS_24D01849&REV_02\3&267A616A&0&E8
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 5.01.2600.3020 (English), 10/23/2006 05:14:42, 20608 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.3020 (English), 10/23/2006 05:14:42, 143488 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 00:56:48, 74240 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.3114 (English), 4/9/2007 04:27:40, 59392 bytes

Name: Intel(R) 82801EB LPC Interface Controller - 24D0
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24D0&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_02\3&267A616A&0&F8
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\isapnp.sys, 5.01.2600.0000 (English), 8/17/2001 13:58:02, 35840 bytes

Name: Intel(R) 82801EB PCI Bridge - 244E
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_244E&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_C2\3&267A616A&0&F0
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 23:07:48, 68224 bytes

Name: Smart Link 56K Voice Modem
Device ID: PCI\VEN_2000&DEV_2800&SUBSYS_2800122D&REV_02\4&2E98101C&0&10F0
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\mtlmnt5.sys, 3.80.0001.0000 (Malay), 8/4/2004 06:41:40, 126686 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\mtlstrm.sys, 3.80.0001.0000 (Malay), 8/4/2004 06:41:38, 1309184 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\slnthal.sys, 3.80.0001.0000 (Malay), 8/4/2004 06:41:46, 95424 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ntmtlfax.sys, 3.80.0001.0000 (Malay), 8/4/2004 06:41:40, 180360 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\RecAgent.sys, 3.80.0001.0000 (Malay), 8/4/2004 06:41:40, 13776 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\slntamr.sys, 3.80.0001.0000 (Malay), 8/4/2004 06:41:44, 404990 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\slwdmsup.sys, 3.80.0001.0000 (Malay), 8/4/2004 06:41:46, 13240 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\slrundll.exe, 3.80.0001.0000 (Malay), 8/4/2004 08:56:58, 32866 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\SLGen.dll, 3.80.0001.0000 (Malay), 8/4/2004 08:56:46, 188508 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\slcoinst.dll, 3.80.0001.0000 (Malay), 8/4/2004 08:56:46, 73832 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\slserv.exe, 3.80.0001.0000 (Malay), 8/4/2004 08:56:58, 73796 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\slextspk.dll, 3.80.0001.0000 (Malay), 8/4/2004 08:56:46, 286792 bytes


----------

